
Google's Recommendations AI now in public beta - embit
https://www.zdnet.com/article/googles-recommendations-ai-now-in-public-beta/#ftag=RSSbaffb68
======
sawaruna
>Recommendations AI is based on technology that Google says it uses to deliver
recommendations on its own products, including YouTube and Google Search. The
cloud company says retailers can use the tool to replace or complement
existing recommendation models.

Hopefully some people write their thoughts on this after exploring the API. I
have a rather general interest in algorithimic-powered recommendations when
compared to human curated, so it should be interesting to see how this
functions. This is assuming that, despite Google using it across a number of
service types, Recommendations AI is not solely aimed at product purchases.

